# Dämpferaufnahme Granite Chief 8 von 2010



## huskee69 (4. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

Bei mir hat sich an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme die Gegenmutter verflüchtigt. 
Bei Rose gibt es das Set der oberen Aufnahme (kürzerer Bolzen) leider aber erst in 3 Wochen.

Hat einer eine Idee wo ich so eine Mutter schneller und evtl. günstiger herbekommen kann?
Hab schon an die vom Schaltauge gedacht, aber die sind einiges kürzer.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------

